# Large Scale Flying Sub?



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Frank-

Were you guys looking down the road at producing a larger-scale flying sub? I thought I remember reading some time ago that it was a possibility. Just curious.

Saturn Ltd


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

yes.a


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes we have a 1/32 scale Flying Sub planned for a first half 2009 release.
Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave and Frank, you're spoiling these guys!!

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That will be another "must have" for me. Chris, we is spoiled rotten, rotten I tells ya..


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"It's not rotten, it's a GOOD brain!" - Frau Blucher


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

otto said:


> That will be another "must have" for me. Chris, we is spoiled rotten, rotten I tells ya..


Let's face it, we deserve to be!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Seaview said:


> "It's not rotten, it's a GOOD brain!" - Frau Blucher


Something's spooked the horses!!

Chris.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Dave,

At 1/32, how big across (wide) wil the FS-1 be? I'm guessing about twice the width of the Aurora model, which i think was a 1/60 scale kit.

Thanks,
Huzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave I know nuttin, but your calulations sound about right to me. This will be a great kit for "super' detailing.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You know this will probably have an effect on the prices of the Aurora version and the monogram repops. I know the old kits will still have the nostalga factor. But I bet this new one will be so much better than the old it will blow it away.. I wonder if the PL and Aurora Seaview lost some popularity now that Moebius came out with a bigger much better version....hmm. food for thought..


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think I can safely say the Moebius FS will blow away every previous iteration of this craft, licensed or unlicensed...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I tend to doubt that the old Aurora/PL Voyage kits are any the less popular, considering their nostalgic value and convenient built-up shelf sizes. :thumbsup:
Face it, these are GREAT days to be a modeller! Thanks again, Frank! :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm running out of room for the big kits. I have 2 large WWII subs I can't fit anywhere now.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

That's why god made closets... and bigger houses! LOL!

I'll be hanging the Moebius flying sub from the ceiling anyway.


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I'm running out of room for the big kits. I have 2 large WWII subs I can't fit anywhere now.


Let me guess, 1:72 Gato and U Boat? I have them and have no idea where to put them.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

jbond said:


> I think I can safely say the Moebius FS will blow away every previous iteration of this craft, licensed or unlicensed...


Me thinks you might have a hand in this!alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well from me... I CAN'T WAIT...!!! :woohoo:

First the Seaview, then the Pod, then the Chariot and now a really good.. top notch... you beaut... little ripper FS1. :thumbsup: I can hear the grown from me wife now "and where is that one going to fit..."  Don't know and I don't care 

Ok enough babble.

Thanks again Moebius :wave:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I hear (not definite info) that Moebius might be thinking of a lighting package for the FS.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

MML said:


> Let me guess, 1:72 Gato and U Boat? I have them and have no idea where to put them.


Correct. Too big.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only thing that's killing me with all the Irwin Allen stuff is that, as a WWII aircraft modeler, I'm _terrible _at getting clean, smooth, unweathered painted surfaces. Weathering and camo was always a helpful way for me to hide it. No chance of that with the FS! :lol:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> The only thing that's killing me with all the Irwin Allen stuff is that, as a WWII aircraft modeler, I'm _terrible _at getting clean, smooth, unweathered painted surfaces. Weathering and camo was always a helpful way for me to hide it. No chance of that with the FS! :lol:


Well, maybe the FS-1 kit will be just TOO big to fit on that shelf of yours, and if that's the case, it won't really be an issue, will it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Should fit.  The shelves are 12" deep, which means they can handle something _slightly _wider, maybe 16 or 18 inches, if I place the stand toward the edge.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> The only thing that's killing me with all the Irwin Allen stuff is that, as a WWII aircraft modeler, I'm _terrible _at getting clean, smooth, unweathered painted surfaces. Weathering and camo was always a helpful way for me to hide it. No chance of that with the FS! :lol:


You could always do the Flying Sub as an experimental WWII German aircraft. They had a lot of weird ones, you know!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Should fit.  The shelves are 12" deep, which means they can handle something _slightly _wider, maybe 16 or 18 inches, if I place the stand toward the edge.


 
Either go buy bigger shelves or don't buy the Model.:freak:

Or possibly cut the model in half to fit your shelves:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*over priced*



otto said:


> You know this will probably have an effect on the prices of the Aurora version and the monogram repops. I know the old kits will still have the nostalga factor. But I bet this new one will be so much better than the old it will blow it away.. I wonder if the PL and Aurora Seaview lost some popularity now that Moebius came out with a bigger much better version....hmm. food for thought..



i love it when those asking way over inflated priced items on Evil bay get stuck with there stuff, can you say Smoothie?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

John,Spray cans are the way to go for this.Boil water in a pot larger tha a can of Testors Chrome Yellow.Turn the flame off and place the can in the water,about three quarters submerged.It take just a minute or two to bring up the pressure in the can.Remove the can with tongs or other devise,wrap a towel or use heavy gloves to handle the hot can.Spray a LIGHT coat of paint over the model,about 12-15 inches away,wait about 5 min.This coat "bites" the plastic.Next coat is a little closer.The third coat should be a fast wet coat.Let dry in a cool dark place,I usually hang my models in a closet.Leave it for a week,to degass and harden.Work on the rest of the model.Try it.alexander


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The new Flying sub is between 13 and 14 inch wing span (I'm too lazy to go dig up the exact dimension right now) _ Not too big.....but big enough to include some nice details.

Dave


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

How do you mitigate the 33 billion specks of dust that has accumulated on our nice, new finish? Seriously, I have issues with "clean" finishes also.




falcon49xxx said:


> John,Spray cans are the way to go for this.Boil water in a pot larger tha a can of Testors Chrome Yellow.Turn the flame off and place the can in the water,about three quarters submerged.It take just a minute or two to bring up the pressure in the can.Remove the can with tongs or other devise,wrap a towel or use heavy gloves to handle the hot can.Spray a LIGHT coat of paint over the model,about 12-15 inches away,wait about 5 min.This coat "bites" the plastic.Next coat is a little closer.The third coat should be a fast wet coat.Let dry in a cool dark place,I usually hang my models in a closet.Leave it for a week,to degass and harden.Work on the rest of the model.Try it.alexander


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

After spraying hang it in the closet where there is no moving air with dust to get on your painted surface.If by chance there are some dust or specks,let the paint dry,as I said about a week,then sand the spot with very fine sandpaper,I use 12000,and spray a clear gloss to even things out.alexander


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> The new Flying sub is between 13 and 14 inch wing span (I'm too lazy to go dig up the exact dimension right now) _ Not too big.....but big enough to include some nice details.
> 
> Dave


Wow at 13 to 14 inch this kit will rock, and the detail will be incredible, I hope landing gear will be included too! 

I just scanned in my Flying Sub blueprints in and printed it out at in scale and this is an incredible size and yes it will fit on a book shelf. I cant wait for this kit.

Thanks Moebius for bringing our dreams alive!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Great..... I can now sale that lame FS and interior kit from Lunar, that I never built.....


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> The new Flying sub is between 13 and 14 inch wing span (I'm too lazy to go dig up the exact dimension right now) _ Not too big.....but big enough to include some nice details.
> 
> Dave


YES!! VIVA MOEBIUS!!!!! Don't forget the (optional) landing gear
so I can buy two!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am interested in one. I always liked the FS.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Complete my life with the Jupiter 2 first Moebius !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Somehow, I get the feeling that the ultimate Jupiter 2 will be the finale'/Pièce de résistance of the "Moebius Irwin Allen line", so be patient a couple of years, wait and see (I say with fingers firmly crossed).


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I would take one of each, the FS, and the J2!! (as long as the price isn't too crazy!):thumbsup:
:woohoo:
Ron:devil:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beatlepaul said:


> Either go buy bigger shelves or don't buy the Model.:freak:
> 
> Or possibly cut the model in half to fit your shelves:thumbsup:



Annnd I'm under attack here why?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

You're too shelvish?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers mobeius! A new bigger flying sub kit is awsome news:thumbsup:Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This FS would be perfect for RC. I'll bet Meriman is already at work on the guts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

gareee said:


> You're too shelvish?


I'm a lobster?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> This FS would be perfect for RC. I'll bet Meriman is already at work on the guts.


I assume you mean as an RC submarine. The only way that thing's ever going to fly is on a Lydecker rig!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know ... I've heard of (and seen photos of) flying RC lawn mowers.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

scotpens said:


> You could always do the Flying Sub as an experimental WWII German aircraft. They had a lot of weird ones, you know!


I bet John will make a Federation shuttle out of it!

PS - John P - not an attack - just me being silly again! :thumbsup::wave

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> I assume you mean as an RC submarine. The only way that thing's ever going to fly is on a Lydecker rig!


Right. As obsessively "authentic" as some of you dudes are, how else would you replicate that pronounced "wobble" as the FS exits the water?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

If you liked the Seaview model, the Flying Sub kit will blow your socks off! I've seen the FS-1 prototype from China, and I've got to say, this kit will be amazing. With a wingspan of 13.5", the Moebius model will dwarf the old Aurora kit. The shape of the hull is dead-on, since it was CNC'ed from a 3D laser scan of an 18" studio model's hull. The interior is as accurate as possible, with clear floor panels and reactor panel. The interior is also remarkably detailed. For example, each seat has - I forget how many parts. Dave, can you help me out here?

Just wait - 2009 is going to be a very, very good year for 'Voyage' fans.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

but well it have wheels?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

woof359 said:


> but well it have wheels?


Not initially, but perhaps as part of a deluxe kit later. The landing gear & manipulator claws have already been designed, so if people really want the wheels & claws, they should let Moebius know.

Another tidbit: the Moebius kit will differ from the Aurora kit by not having an engine room. There are technical reasons why an engine room would not be practical, but the main reason is a lack of space. The headroom in the area aft of the crew compartment quickly diminishes to less than 5 feet toward the rear bulkhead, and the width is equally restrictive. 

Instead of an engine room, I've designed a watertight tunnel that connects the doors leading from the crew compartment to the rear bulkhead. BTW, the tunnel has been given the official David Merriman Seal of Approval.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

"The landing gear & manipulator claws have already been designed, so if people really want the wheels & claws, they should let Moebius know."

I want a deluxe kit, and I'd like it released at the same time as the standard kit, so I can just buy the deluxe one, not buy the standard kit, and then feel ripped off 6 months later when a deluxe kit surfaces.

Also any panels that could be lit I'd like to see cast in clear, unlike the seaview, chariot and space pod releases.

I'd also like to see you guys do the instruction manual as a pdf file (which can then be printed), also you could post if before printing for feedback as to it it appears clear enough, or if more detailed illustrations or text needs to be added.

Why not take advantage of the wealth of information here, free for the taking?

And.. um... I want a fancy jacket patch included with the kit..... hmmm... maybe two.. one for each shoulder!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Great to hear,Gary.Only in the "Irwin Allen " world do the claws and landing gears fit into the Flying Sub.Maybe you could make these aftermarket parts,for those who want a land locked Flying Sub.alexander


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i wood pay a extra few bucks for wheels and claw, so i can build in flight and landed.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Flying Sub does indeed sound like it will be an amazing kit.

If it were my choice (which it isn't) I'd say that the Flying Sub lands on graceful legs in VTOL fashion - the legs would fold down from the hull in the same way as the legs on those SR-71 inspired silver ships used by Padme Amidala in the Star Wars prequels. The big round thing on the bottom of the FS-1 would be the VTOL "engine" in my imagination. 

Regardless of that, I can't wait to get my hands on the model. As I'm not a fan of the ungainly look the ship would have with wheels or the manipulator arms, I would not be interested in having those features added to the kit.

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've gotta admit, I'm just as enthusiastic with the announcement of the new Flying Sub as I was last year when I read about the 39" Seaview! :woohoo:
It will be interesting to see if the VooDooFX Flying Sub Lighting Kit (originally made for the now defunct LM version) will fit into the interior of next years' kit. I'm hoping that it does, because I have the lighting kit, but have never assembled/installed it.
Make Mine Moebius!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Seaview said:


> It will be interesting to see if the VooDooFX Flying Sub Lighting Kit (originally made for the now defunct LM version)


I can't imagine why it wouldn't. 

Unless I'm mistaken, the Voodoo kit in question works with both the Aurora/Monogram and LM Flying Sub models. For that matter, I'm using the same lighting kit on my 1/18 scale FS...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203471&page=3

My only regret about the Moebius model is that it didn't come along sooner; it would have saved me a helluva lot of time, lol.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> ...My only regret about the Moebius model is that it didn't come along sooner; it would have saved me a helluva lot of time, lol.


Right. And miss out on the chops you learned from that magnificent FS build? :lol:

Too bad Moebius failed to appreciate the beauty of the FS design, and the appeal of a truly large-scale model. But, it will fit on John's shelf.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I wouldn't trade the experience of building my 1/18 for anything, but in terms of accuracy the Moebius kit will no doubt be an improvement over my model -- particularly when it comes to the shape of the aft bulkhead. And given the 13.5" wingspan, the Moebius FS ain't exactly a Dinky Toy.

Moebius is particularly fortunate to have Gary K on the case, because when it comes to the Flying Sub the man really knows his stuff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I'm sure Moebius fails to appreciate how many they'd fail to sell if it was 2 feet wide and $100.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I wouldn't trade the experience of building my 1/18 for anything, but in terms of accuracy the Moebius kit will no doubt be an improvement over my model -- particularly when it comes to the shape of the aft bulkhead. And given the 13.5" wingspan, the Moebius FS ain't exactly a Dinky Toy.
> 
> Moebius is particularly fortunate to have Gary K on the case, because when it comes to the Flying Sub the man really knows his stuff.


Thanks for the kind words. I should also point out that Alan "Wizard of Flight" Sinclair deserves kudos for converting the 3D scan of the hull into a file format that the Chinese could use in their CNC machine.

Btw, the aft bulkhead has additional detail seen on the full-scale mock-up that was constructed for the show's 4th season.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Yes, I'm sure Moebius fails to appreciate how many they'd fail to sell if it was 2 feet wide and $100.


Like all those 39", $100 Seaviews sitting in their warehouses? :lol:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> ...given the 13.5" wingspan, the Moebius FS ain't exactly a Dinky Toy...


It ain't exactly a "large scale" model either, to me.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Hey, if it's a big Flying Sub you're after I suspect Rick Tesky will be happy to cast you a couple of hull halves. Just be prepared to do a lot of scratching and refining.



Gary K said:


> I should also point out that Alan "Wizard of Flight" Sinclair deserves kudos for converting the 3D scan of the hull into a file format that the Chinese could use in their CNC machine.


Jeez, who _didn't_ work on this kit? 

Considering the amount of drafting and modeling talent that's been brought to bear on this particular labor of love, I'm sure the final results will be nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> Like all those 39", $100 Seaviews sitting in their warehouses? :lol:


Which fit fine on 12" shelves, lengthwise.



toyroy said:


> It ain't exactly a "large scale" model either, to me.


You ain't exactly the average modeler, apparently.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Hey, if it's a big Flying Sub you're after I suspect Rick Tesky will be happy to cast you a couple of hull halves. Just be prepared to do a lot of scratching and refining..


The initial thought was to go with an 18" model, but that wasn't practical. For one thing, Moebius wanted to cast the upper & lower hull halves in one piece to avoid fit problems, like the ones that plagued the multi-part hull of Polar's C-57D. A one-part 18-inch casting would have been a budget buster - not to mention packaging issues. The box would have to to 19-20" square, and you couldn't fit a lot of these monsters on a typical hobby shop's shelves. Also, there are a LOT of plastic parts in the kit, and the price of an 18-inch model would have been out of reach for number of modelers.

At first, I was a little concerned with the 13.5" size, which is midway between the 9-inch and 18-inch studio models, but my concerns disappeared when I saw the prototype. I wish you could see my photo of an Aurora Flying Sub perched atop the Moebius kit. It looks *almost* like the 1/128 scale Moebius Flying Sub sitting on top of an Aurora model. And don't ask - Dave Metzner says, "No pics yet". 




Carson Dyle said:


> Jeez, who _didn't_ work on this kit?
> 
> Considering the amount of drafting and modeling talent that's been brought to bear on this particular labor of love, I'm sure the final results will be nothing short of spectacular.


Did I mention that master model-maker Greg Jein was kind enough to allow Moebius to use the laser-scan of the hull of his 18" Flying Sub?

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am VERY enthused about this kit- it sounds like 2009 is going to be a perfect year for my grail kits- first the 1/1000 Akira and now this.

I am sure it was mentioned earlier inthis thread (I am at work and cannot go through all the pages compiled so far) - is there going to be a alternate inteior configuration with the second 'Energy-Wall-Reactor' for the Port side planned. It looked so much better when it was modified that way for the 'City Beneath the Sea'. It just makes more sense (especially on a flying craft) to have a small reactor/shielding on both sides- one for each engine. Considering how Moebius had the Seaview with the alternate missle hatches I am really hoping to have the Flying Sub with that interior option.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

13" ??? thats disappointing. I guess it fits with the 10" Aurora Seaview on the small kit shelf. 

With so many large kits in the works (Heller's 1/144 Bismarck, Trumpeter's 1/16 Tiger II tank and 1/32 A-6 Intruder, etc. a 13 inch kit doesn't seem "big" nowdays. I think Lindberg's two new Japanese subs are 64 inches long.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, everyone's disappointed by something!  I love the size of this kit--I have the Lunar Flying Sub which to me is bulky and cumbersome, and this is the perfect compromise between that and the Aurora kit. So far Frank has shown terrific horse sense in figuring out how to do these kits so that they sell and don't break the banks of modelers. And the Seaview proved that making the largest possible model STILL will not satisfy everyone--there were plenty of people whining because the sub wasn't in their favorite scale.

I can't imagine anyone being disappointed by this kit once they actually see it...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Disappointment disappoints me.



Gary K said:


> Did I mention that master model-maker Greg Jein was kind enough to allow Moebius to use the laser-scan of the hull of his 18" Flying Sub?


Guys gets around. He was kind enough to provide a few pointers on my Tesky build (he's got a great technique for using poly-foam to insulate small, fragile interiors within large, sturdy hulls).

I'll be really interested to see how Moebius handles the interior of their FS kit in terms of squeezing something approximating the dimensions the full-scale interior between the upper and lower annular intakes. Aurora's solution probably makes the most sense (they simply flattened the intake discs to accommodate the interior), but I miss the sense of depth as conveyed by the sunken intakes on the studio miniature.

Ah, well, something has to give. Might as well be the intakes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im sure it will be a good kit.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Disappointment disappoints me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for a little "give in take"


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sound like a perfect size to me, big enough for great detail, small enough that I can find a place to put it! With all the cool stuff comming out, I'm running low on space.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'll be really interested to see how Moebius handles the interior of their FS kit in terms of squeezing something approximating the dimensions the full-scale interior between the upper and lower annular intakes. Aurora's solution probably makes the most sense (they simply flattened the intake discs to accommodate the interior), but I miss the sense of depth as conveyed by the sunken intakes on the studio miniature.
> 
> Ah, well, something has to give. Might as well be the intakes.


The interior is 1:1 scale with the exterior. They had to cheat a bit in the height of the walls & depth of the annular rings, but the alterations are subtle and aren't really noticable. People will be too busy checking out all the details that are included in the kit, including hinges & a handle for the floor hatch, and the correct number of circles in the pattern on the lighted floor panels. 

It took a bit of creative design to reconcile the Moebius model's dashboard with the dashboard on the studio set. On the studio set, the top of the dash is 28" above floor level, and is more-or-less even with the lower window sill. On the Flying Sub studio models, though, the bottom of the windows is practically at floor level. Unless you want Admiral Nelson pushing buttons and flipping switches with his toes, something's gotta give.

The solution: raise the model's dashboard a bit and shift it slightly aftward, so the pilot & co-pilot can reach the controls, then slope the top of the dash down to the bottom of the window sills. Easy peezy! Just don't ask how the crew compartment door on the studio set could open directly to the exterior of the sub, or how the landing gear and manipulator claws fit inside the hull....

Gary


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> You ain't exactly the average modeler, apparently.


:lol:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

woof359 said:


> but well it have wheels?



Wheels? The wheels were never shown on the show. I know it was on the model but so what.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gary K said:


> It took a bit of creative design to reconcile the Moebius model's dashboard with the dashboard on the studio set. On the studio set, the top of the dash is 28" above floor level, and is more-or-less even with the lower window sill. On the Flying Sub studio models, though, the bottom of the windows is practically at floor level. Unless you want Admiral Nelson pushing buttons and flipping switches with his toes, something's gotta give.


Yeah, as it happens I'm currently scratching this part of my model. A degree of creative license is called for with that dashboard, and for the very reasons you state.

I'll tell you one thing; builders of the Moebius model are lucky they won't have to scratch-build seats for this sucker. Those things are tricky, and getting them even halfway accurate has got me pulling my hair out (what's left of it).

BTW Gary, your comment about the number of circles on the hex tiles made me laugh out load. Frame grabbing a closeup of the miniaturizer base from Fantastic Voyage so I could count those dumb little circles may be the most anal thing I've done while building my FS (well, so far).



Admiral Nelson said:


> Wheels? The wheels were never shown on the show. I know it was on the model but so what.


I agree. Even by Irwin Allen standards, those finned tri-cycle wheels are absurd. And don't get me started on that big, clunky manipulator claw. Yuck.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> BTW Gary, your comment about the number of circles on the hex tiles made me laugh out load. Frame grabbing a closeup of the miniaturizer base from Fantastic Voyage so I could count those dumb little circles may be the most anal thing I've done while building my FS (well, so far).


Great minds think alike! Did you remember to add the rubber casters to the bottom of the ladder, so it won't scratch the plastic floor panels?



Carson Dyle said:


> I agree. Even by Irwin Allen standards, those finned tri-cycle wheels are absurd. And don't get me started on that big, clunky manipulator claw. Yuck.


Yep. They could have got by with wheels that were half as big as the ones they used. What were they thinking??


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> 13" ??? thats disappointing.


A girlfriend said that to me once. There was just no pleasing that woman.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Great minds think alike! Did you remember to add the rubber casters to the bottom of the ladder, so it won't scratch the plastic floor panels?


No, but thanks for the tip. God forbid the integrity of my model be compromised by so glaring an inaccuracy!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Wheels? The wheels were never shown on the show. I know it was on the model but so what.


Some type of landing gear was implied when they projected stock footage of a carrier landing through the Flying Sub's cockpit windows. The landing gear was shown twice in the 4th season, albeit somewhat murkily. First, in "Cave of the Dead", and then the footage was reused in "Man-Beast".

The main gear was engineered so the tires could be used as conventional landing gear, or the tires could be rotated into a hub-down position to serve as landing pads on the sea floor. In "Cave of the Dead", the diving bell's cable ran out, and they sent the Flying Sub to retrieve the end of the cable. Crane extended the gear into the landing pad configuration and set down on the seabed, then Sharkey grabbed the cable with the manipulator claws.

The claws & landing gear were beautifully (and expensively) machined from brass, so it's unusual that they were only filmed once. Maybe they realized that the wheels were just too goofy-looking.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up, Gary. I didn't think the gear ever made it into the show, but it's been ages since I've seen any of the 4th season episodes (is that season even available on dvd?).

Interesting, the business about the optional "landing pad" configuration. I'd love to see images of that.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Gary K said:


> ...Moebius wanted to cast the upper & lower hull halves in one piece to avoid fit problems, like the ones that plagued the multi-part hull of Polar's C-57D...


Guess I had more faith in Moebius, than Moebius had. I knew they could split the hull fore and aft, along the fin lines, and provide connections that would give foolproof alignment. Could even be used as a breakaway junction, to show off the interior from the side. No mondo tool expenses, no oversize boxes. Just a beautiful 1/24 flying sub, that wouldn't EVER fit on Groucho's shelf. :thumbsup:

I'm sure the model will be nice, anyway. But let's call a spade a spade: it'll be a mid-size model, by any measure. And that's being pretty generous.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moebius: 13.5" wingspan, OOP LM: 14" wingspan
Yes, it's a generous size, and promises to be an excellent companion piece to Seaview.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Gary. I didn't think the gear ever made it into the show, but it's been ages since I've seen any of the 4th season episodes (is that season even available on dvd?).
> 
> Interesting, the business about the optional "landing pad" configuration. I'd love to see images of that.


According to the TVSHOWS on DVD site Voyage season 4 should be out
sometime early in 2009. Fox apparently intends to finish the series
on DVD but they've had it on the back burner


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I wish they would finish the DVD set by including the rest of the behind-the-scenes miniature footage that exists; we only got a taste of it in one of the earlier sets and the "special features" have been notably unspecial since then. We got spoiled by that incredible 35 minutes of footage on the "Lost in Space Forever" DVD--there should be an equivalent amount of effects footage for Voyage and for a six or eight-box set of DVDs you'd think they could at least give us that footage.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> 13" ??? thats disappointing. I guess it fits with the 10" Aurora Seaview on the small kit shelf.


Remember it's round, long long and skinny. Go cut out a 13.5" circle of cardboard and hold it up, see how "small" you think it is.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I've heard (both here and from friends in the 'real world') dissapointment that the FS at 13.5 inches is 'too small' and that "it should be at least 2 feet! After all, the Seaview is over three feet long!"

Comparing a 39" long Seaview to a 13.5 inch Flying Sub is comparing apples to oranges. There is a whole world of difference (space wise) between a 39 inch long tube and a 13.5 inch circle! My Seaview will fit quite nicely on the shelf next to my computer. While I'm no where near done with it, I have NO IDEA where I'm going to put my 2 foot Jupiter 2 when it IS finished! Remember, when you are talking about the FS, you are talking about something that is approximately the same number of inches WIDE as it is LONG. 

I find it hard to believe that a 2 foot (or even 18 inch) FS could be manufactured and sold at a price that would be financially feasible for both the company and the consumer. And before anyone brings up Lunar Models, here is a big difference between the cost of a vaccuformed model and a styrene injection model. (and if you wanted Lunar Models FS WITH interior, it was over 200 bucks!)

Personally, I can't wait... OK, I CAN wait, cause I have to, but sure as heck don't want to! The Flying Sub ranks up there, maybe only a point or two less than the Jupiter 2 when it comes to my favorite TV vehicle.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> And before anyone brings up Lunar Models, here is a big difference between the cost of a vaccuformed model and a styrene injection model. (and if you wanted Lunar Models FS WITH interior, it was over 200 bucks!)


Two reasons I do NOT have the Lunar Models version is the size and you have to buy an interior kit to go with it. Hold out a ruler and the size is going to be great for this subject.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, the LM interior kit is TERRIFIC, but the work required for exterior hull is a nightmare, complete with warpage. Count your blessings and save up for the Moebius one, which promises to be a beauty!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gary K said:


> Some type of landing gear was implied when they projected stock footage of a carrier landing through the Flying Sub's cockpit windows. The landing gear was shown twice in the 4th season, albeit somewhat murkily. First, in "Cave of the Dead", and then the footage was reused in "Man-Beast".



They showed the claw, not landing gear.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> They showed the claw, not landing gear.


And they showed it _through _the cockpit windows as it extended from inside....


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember seeing somewhere (too lazy to look it up... I'm sure someone here has it) a photo or two of the landing gear model constructed for use in the series, but was never used. I always thought the gear looked a little too big.

Personally, I like the idea that the round thing on the bottom was a VTOL fan. No, it wouldn't have worked in "real life" but we are talking about an Irwin Allen show here.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the photos in a fan publication- I think it was called 'Soundings'. The wheels in front do look way too big and the FS is at a steep angle when at rest. The swirl patterns were supposed to help in sea bottom travel IIRC.
The landing gear reminds me of 'Umbrella Hats'- designed around function but too stupid looking to take seriously.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I wouldn't have such a problem with the gear if not for the size issue. To echo what Gary said earlier, "What were they _thinking_?" With those oversized wheels extended the FS looks like something a child could climb on and peddle around his driveway.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Jaruemalak said:


> I've heard (both here and from friends in the 'real world') dissapointment that the FS at 13.5 inches is 'too small' and that "it should be at least 2 feet! After all, the Seaview is over three feet long!"
> 
> Comparing a 39" long Seaview to a 13.5 inch Flying Sub is comparing apples to oranges.


Or apples and carrots, or snakes and stingrays . . . whatever. Remember, it's not the linear dimensions, it's the footprint. A 13-1/2 inch Flying Sub is PLENTY big enough for me. How much more detail could you put in a bigger model anyway?


John P said:


> Remember it's round, long long and skinny.


And it goes deeper!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> They showed the claw, not landing gear.



Look more closely at the "Cave of the Dead" footage. In the front view of the sub, where they show the claw extending, the cover for the stbd. gear is partially open. In the wide shot of the sub settling toward the sea floor, the struts for the main gear are at full extension, pointing down, and the two main tires are rotated into their landing pad configuration. The shot is not well-lit, but you can see the gear. 

After the sub thunks down onto the sea floor, you can tell that the sub is sitting in an elevated position on landing gear, rather than its belly, since the claws are able to reach *down* to grab the cable. If the Flying Sub were resting on its belly, the entire claw mechanism would be pressed into the sand.

Once the 4th season DVDs aare released next year, the whole sequence should be much sharper & clearer.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gary K said:


> Look more closely at the "Cave of the Dead" footage. In the front view of the sub, where they show the claw extending, the cover for the stbd. gear is partially open. In the wide shot of the sub settling toward the sea floor, the struts for the main gear are at full extension, pointing down, and the two main tires are rotated into their landing pad configuration. The shot is not well-lit, but you can see the gear.
> 
> After the sub thunks down onto the sea floor, you can tell that the sub is sitting in an elevated position on landing gear, rather than its belly, since the claws are able to reach *down* to grab the cable. If the Flying Sub were resting on its belly, the entire claw mechanism would be pressed into the sand.
> 
> Once the 4th season DVDs aare released next year, the whole sequence should be much sharper & clearer.



That shot also showed the claw coming from inside the cabin. That was a semi blooper and was probably never meant to be shown.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> That shot also showed the claw coming from inside the cabin. That was a semi blooper and was probably never meant to be shown.


Not only can you see the claw inside the cabin, but when the claw door first opens, you can see a car or tractor headlight through the opening. I think the idea of claws & landing gear sounded good on paper, but the execution was so bad that they dropped the whole idea.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gary K said:


> Not only can you see the claw inside the cabin, but when the claw door first opens, you can see a car or tractor headlight through the opening. I think the idea of claws & landing gear sounded good on paper, but the execution was so bad that they dropped the whole idea.


In other words Moebius, don't worry about a claw or landing gear. A detailed inside is enough. By the way, will it have a turbine room that was on the 60's kit but never shown or even had room for on the real one? I mean the hatch went from inside to outside on the series.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> By the way, will it have a turbine room that was on the 60's kit but never shown or even had room for on the real one? I mean the hatch went from inside to outside on the series.


No engine room - see my posting #49 from 8-17-08.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, since the Flying sub was shown 99.99999% of the time without the claws or "chocolate donut/pizza cutter" wheels extended, I think the same percenatge of us Flying Sub builders will be happy with the "flying / Submerged" version as it will be released. I have every confidence that this project is in the very best of hands! :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*bizzarr*

it looked so bizarr with wheels. 





Gary K said:


> Not only can you see the claw inside the cabin, but when the claw door first opens, you can see a car or tractor headlight through the opening. I think the idea of claws & landing gear sounded good on paper, but the execution was so bad that they dropped the whole idea.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Personally, I'll never miss the landing gear or the claw.

I'd like an engine room per the old Aurora model, but I recognize the reasons for not having one and - in light of the fact that this kit hits the bullseye dead on for me in all other respects - I won't complain!

Huzz


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's one of the old wip renders I did of the cgi one I was working on (not yet complete)

I did the landing gear, but changed the goofy spirals to something less goofy.. "moon" caps with a red trim on them.

The ship is actually resting on the gear in that shot, showing the landed angle.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks like the Dinky Toy version. And I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I hadn't baked the shadows yet,and hadn't done the actual texture maps n such.. and I was still fiddling around with the front spotlights..logically, they would be straight up/down/left/right, but when I looked at many photos, it looked like they were rotated 45 degrees.. even the monogram kit has them rotated.

You can see the claw arm hatch underneath...there's NO way to accomodate the claw and interior as well, and still retain the hull shape. Since this morphs and can have some different non canon appearances, instead I put a ray gun in the claw's place. There's also a complete modeled interior, but I went with the engine room model kit version.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, i know the flying sub is all sci fi and cant really fly based on the way it's built but whats the next best explaination for how it COULD fly??


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Skyhooks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Skyhooks.


I feel really weird right now. I actually remember the episode of "The Bob Newhart Show" that is from.:freak:


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

Excellent news. I'll definately be getting one of these.

Anyway, my question is about the FS's wing edges: On the filming miniatures the edges of the wings appear quite sharp, but on the FS that came with the Seaview, those edges were rounded off. It's a slight detail but it's amazing how much it alters the vessel's shape, making it appear a bit less streamlined and elegant. 

Does this larger kit have sharper edges to its fins/wings? 

D.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I feel really weird right now. I actually remember the episode of "The Bob Newhart Show" that is from.:freak:


They've made the rounds...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyhook_(structure)



Doggy said:


> On the filming miniatures the edges of the wings appear quite sharp, but on the FS that came with the Seaview, those edges were rounded off. It's a slight detail but it's amazing how much it alters the vessel's shape


It does make a big difference.

Thing is, irrespective of how sharp the edges are molded on a given FS kit, this is one area in which the modeler has a lot of control. Edges too rounded? Break out the sanding sticks and Evercoat. With relatively little effort those edges can be made as sharp and crisp as you could ever want. 

Heck, even the profile of the Aurora/ Monogram kit can be significantly improved with a little extra effort (certain details notwithstanding, the overall contours of the Aurora FS are closer to the mark than some are willing to admit). Like anything else, it helps to know how to put it together.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Doggy said:


> Excellent news. I'll definately be getting one of these.
> 
> Anyway, my question is about the FS's wing edges: On the filming miniatures the edges of the wings appear quite sharp, but on the FS that came with the Seaview, those edges were rounded off. It's a slight detail but it's amazing how much it alters the vessel's shape, making it appear a bit less streamlined and elegant.
> 
> ...


Yes - the fins & edges of the wings will be just like they were on the studio models. The first time I saw the prototype of the Moebius model, my first thought was that this is THE Flying Sub, not somebody's interpretation of the Flying Sub. Dave Metzner & I nitpicked the model to death and made a few changes in the way the model will be engineered, and at the present time, the model is being tweaked in China. I can't wait for 2009!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I understand why the small FS was shaped the way it was.to fit into the bay,but I was a tad dissappointed at the square-ish shape of the edges.alexander


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Yes - the fins & edges of the wings will be just like they were on the studio models. The first time I saw the prototype of the Moebius model, my first thought was that this is THE Flying Sub.


So how about showing us the prototype then.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Rl3058 said:


> So how about showing us the prototype then.


Because they don't want to?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

One thing the above image illustrates beautifully is the pronounced port/ starboard demarcation line found on the upper prow of the filming miniature. This feature is usually lost on replicas of this subject, but it makes a big difference in terms of capturing the look of the original.

It's a bit hard to make out here, but that line runs from the tip of the prow all the way to the edge of the docking collar.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Rl3058 said:


> So how about showing us the prototype then.


All in good time. Dave Metzner says, "Not yet," and he's the boss. The model won't be released till late spring-early summer of 2009, so relax and work on your Chariot in the meantime.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gary K said:


> The model won't be released till late spring-early summer of 2009


Read: First quarter of 2010. :hat:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Read: First quarter of 2010. :hat:



Always in motion is the future.
-- Yoda


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The "will the wings be tapered right" was one of my biggest questions about this kit and so far I am well satisfied.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

"Voyage" fans are finally getting the high quality replicas they want:thumbsup:

I am very,very much looking forward to this kit!!!


High Regards,

BP


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Dave!

Will the 1/32 flying sub come with an interior and crew figures?
I would love to see that! I did not get a chance to pick-up
Lunar Models version which looked pretty good.

Fortress


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank your lucky stars; I've just spent 2 months working on that LM nightmare. The interior LM kit was excellent, but the exterior hull kit is a bear. 
The Moebius kit promises, by contrast, to be a dream come true! :hat:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Photos of the new flying sub test shots look incredible in accuracy with regards to the exact contours of the studio miniature. A Spindrift in a similar scale, based on the 3 foot filming miniature would be fantastic. Finally people are creating models with fidelity to the studio miniatures we've seen on our screens instead of from studio blueprints that never match the final filming miniatures contours. Best to you.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mark Dorais said:


> A Spindrift in a similar scale, based on the 3 foot filming miniature would be fantastic.


Here here.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to HobbyTalk, Mark! I enjoy your paintngs featured over at the Irwin Allen News Network! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Here here.


That's "hear, hear," meaning "your words should be heard." "Here, here" sounds like calling a pet.

And a _Spindrift_ in the same scale as the new Flying Sub would be a gas. But didn't Moebius already say they have no plans to do the _Spindrift_ within the time frame permitted by their Irwin Allen license? Or am I remembering incorrectly?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think they just said it was not on the books for the next year or so; I don't know how long they have the license...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> That's "hear, hear," meaning "your words should be heard." "Here, here" sounds like calling a pet.


Once upon a time this type of smarty-pants post made me want to hunt scotpens down and poke him with sharp sticks. These days it's just nice to know someone cares. 

BTW, FWIW, my pet cat is named _Spindrift_ -- but good luck getting him to jump into your lap with either "here" or "hear."

And, yes, scotpens, the same thing goes for getting him to jump _on_ to your lap.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> a _Spindrift_ in the same scale as the new Flying Sub would be a gas.


Hear Hear.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hear hear - as in, "please listen to wanting a Spindrift (even though it's quite unlikely)" AND ...

Here here - as in, "right HERE in my office is where I'd like to display it"


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Moebius has surprised and amazed several times already. I'm sure they have more tricks up their sleeve. 2009 may yet bring a Spindrift.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Spindrift is not on our project list at this time. I believe that we've said this before. To be clear, there will not be a Spindrift kit in 2009.

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: To get back to the subject of Voyage and this beauty that we're all going to be working on come springtime (hopefully), I'm thinking ahead to a nice companion piece to the Flying Sub; a Diving Bell in the same scale. I think that those two kits would be as natural and perfect a display pair as the Chariot and the Space Pod are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the idea of the Diving Bell as a companion piece- as you say it make a nice display like the Chariot & Space Pod. Imagine if one half of the hull was clear plastic as an option- that would be super detailing heaven.
I know everyone at Moebius is probably getting tired of everyone suggesting kit ideas and they have a production queue which is locked down for years, but I can dream.

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Once upon a time this type of smarty-pants post made me want to hunt scotpens down and poke him with sharp sticks. These days it's just nice to know someone cares.


Gotta be careful correcting people around here, I've found lately. :freak: Best to avoid criticism for being intelligent and just let people use the wrong form of there/their/they're, too/to/two, site/sight, copywright/copyrite/copyright, Marquis/Maquis, Mimbari/Minbari should of/should have, apostraphe-s where it shouldn't be, etc, etc, etc...



Carson Dyle said:


> Hear Hear.


What y'say?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> .What y'say?


[IMG-LEFT]http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=82669&rendTypeId=4[/IMG-LEFT]


What'd I say?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nothing destroys a good argument as quickly as bad English and typos.

Nothing is as infuriating as having a posted point totolly ignored and the next 80 posts are word games from a typo- ESPECIALLY if the typo wasn't there in the first place.

I do not touch type and have always had trouble spelling in school (before spell check was invented) so I proof read and cut & paste into GMail sections to proof there. If I ever edit an existing post it is because I see one that slipped by.

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

John P said:


> Gotta be careful correcting people around here, I've found lately. :freak:


Well, a person's reaction to being corrected is often determined, at least in part, by how the correction is put forth. Depending on the severity of the error I'll sometimes shoot the poster a PM so as not to cause embarrassment. 

In this case I trust scotpens knows his correction was appreciated and taken in the spirit intended.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . apostraphe-s where it shouldn't be, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> What y'say?


It should be "apostrophe!" Ever heard of spell check, dude??? 

I HATE IT when people make that mistake! :jest:

Seriously, I like to be corrected because you can't pay most people to proofread your work and you can't proof your own stuff. 

However, it usually does distract from the discussion at hand so I try to be subtle. For example, sometimes I'll quote the person and respond to what they wrote but I'll correct their grammar or spelling in the quote. 

BTW: What was this thread about?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> BTW: What was this thread about?


Something to do with a model I think-
perhaps a sub.





Back on topic for a moment-
I know some figures are in the works for this kit. Does anyone know of any other enhancements being considered by the aftermarkets?
I assume a lighting kit and some photo etch but I am wondering about the forward claws and landing gear possibilities.

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, there are a few words I still manage to spell wrong, and I appreciate the correction. That's how we learn.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't think that there would be room to have either the landing gear or forward claws if you include the interior of the ship.  









Richard Baker said:


> Back on topic for a moment-
> I know some figures are in the works for this kit. Does anyone know of any other enhancements being considered by the aftermarkets?
> I assume a lighting kit and some photo etch but I am wondering about the forward claws and landing gear possibilities.
> 
> .


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I know some figures are in the works for this kit. Does anyone know of any other enhancements being considered by the aftermarkets?
> I assume a lighting kit and some photo etch but I am wondering about the forward claws and landing gear possibilities.


Some photoetch is a distinct possibility 

The claw and/or landing gear can be added ... if you make them in the deployed position and ignore the need to stow them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> The claw and/or landing gear can be added ... if you make them in the deployed position and ignore the need to stow them.


That was what I was thinking of- a nice dio with the Flying Sub doing something on the sea bottom- not just picking up a cable as they did on the show.
I plan on building two kits- one with the full blown interior and two energy walls like it was seen on the "City Beneath the Sea" and a dio with the Claws & Gear but a simpler interior (since I need to steal it's energy wall for the first build).


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Thank you very much. Glad to be a part of this fine group.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> . . . BTW: What was this thread about?


Something about a Flying Bus (if you're dyslexic)? 


Seaview said:


> I don't think that there would be room to have either the landing gear or forward claws if you include the interior of the ship.


The retractable landing gear and grappling claws exist in Irwinian space. Jeez, everyone knows that!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> and a dio with the Claws & Gear but a simpler interior (since I need to steal it's energy wall for the first build).


You could always do the camper version with two bunks in the back.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I always wondered why there was just one bunk in the Flying Sub. I know it fit the stories better since usually Chip or Sharkey would be attacked and would sleep there before turning gold or becoming a werewolf, but if you have two pilot seats it would follow to have two sleeping berths. Probably something in the rule book about one person on each mission must be awake at all times.

.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I always wondered why there was just one bunk in the Flying Sub. I know it fit the stories better since usually Chip or Sharkey would be attacked and would sleep there before turning gold or becoming a werewolf, but if you have two pilot seats it would follow to have two sleeping berths. Probably something in the rule book about one person on each mission must be awake at all times.
> 
> .


That or they are real friendly. Don't ask and don't tell. :devil:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, it stands to reason that, while one man is catching a couple hours' sleep, the other has to be flying the thing. When the FS is on the ground on an overnight mission away from the Seaview, wouldn't it be standard military practice for the two-man crew to take turns on watch?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

When Nelson is half bombed everybody looks good.

(Even alien plant things...)

.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> That or they are real friendly. Don't ask and don't tell. :devil:


That's too funny...... I think we put to much into a T.V. show's
attention to reality. "It's fiction", just have fun with the story...:thumbsup: I look forward to the great kits Moebius will blow us away
with and all the fun I know I will have going crazy with them....:woohoo: I have never had so much fun with a company's product as I have with their's.....
For so many years I had to deal with the crap from "Lunar Models". I still have a FS with Interior kit that I would love to sale..... My dream is a great
18" J-2 with first floor, just think of the fun we could all have with that.....


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I really don't think Moebius will tool another J-2. I'm sure their license will run out long before it could be considered anyway. I will treasure the one I have forever. Thanks Polar Lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I really don't think Moebius will tool another J-2. I'm sure their license will run out long before it could be considered anyway. I will treasure the one I have forever. Thanks Polar Lights. :thumbsup:


One can only hope for a good J-2 rendering. I'm sorry but I thought of the PL kit, as just a toy and not a real effort. It was an O.K. kit for what it was, but nothing I could go crazy on, like my Moebius kits. It's too small and the
interior is childish at best...:freak: As I said, one can dream.....:wave:
Sorry for being off topic.....


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> I really don't think Moebius will tool another J-2.


Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I rather liked the PL J-2 kit. It was designed by a fan who did an incredible job of fitting the TARDIS interior into the proper hull shape. I wanted one since the sixties and Polar Lights produced n Aurora-stly kit. The interior might have been simplified but all the right pieces were there. Trying to fit a lower deck into a single deck hull by using a different scle was inspired.
That being said I think Moebius would produce a dream kit of the Jupiter 2 if they chose to do so. A larger scale, clear intrument panels, higher level of detail, there are a number of things which could be improved upon. After seeing the Chariot, Space Pod and now upcoming Flying Sub I could just imagine their take on other classic models. Alas they also make figure kits and have a devoted fan base with those so the production plans are divided. I waited thirty or so years for what is being released now, I can wait additional years with no problem.
BTW- I love the Airlock-tunnel in the new Flying Sub. That is a good solution for the interior geometry problem.

.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:I agree with you. The polar lights Jupiter 2 is a very nice model. But it would be great if Moebius produced a larger scale kit. With the Polar lights version, the angle of the ship's upper hull is a tad too steep compared to the filming 4ft. miniature's more flared-out appearence.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Oh ye of little faith.



I'll die a pessimist.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Can we get back to the topic.........


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Can we get back to the topic.........


Seems to me everything has already been said until we get some more photos to gush over.

Might be a bit early but does anybody from the aftermarket have any info on what they are planning for this kit. I assume figures, lighting kits, photoetch, decals and hopefully a set of Claws & Landing Gear (built as deployed). Since I have to wait several months still for the kit and I am trying to visualize it sitting in front of me I am trying to take that to the next level.

.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I think all that you mentioned are a probability,I know most of that is in the works all ready.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard: I can personally vouch that some of the items on your list will be available the day the model hits the shelves.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is what I really like about how Moebius does business- they give the aftermarket people a heads up running start to have the custom parts ready when the demand is peak. Other companies tend to act like like they don't want anybody to do any modifications to their perfect out of the box model.

.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No such thing as a perfect - out of the box model! There are some darned good ones but no perfect ones!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> That is what I really like about how Moebius does business- they give the aftermarket people a heads up running start to have the custom parts ready when the demand is peak.


Dave and Frank have been fantastically supportive. I can't say enough nice things about them. Thank you! (And Merry Christmas!)
.


----------

